# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Mos ta fshehim veten...KACAKU real :p

## KACAKU

Ky jam une,sapo e bera nje me kamera si nxitimthi...
Nje foto me shume,nje shkalle kurioziteti me poshte,po nuk i thyem ne akujt,nuk hyjne keta te tjeret :-D
Nuk po e merrka foton lol.
Do perpiqem me poshte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## KACAKU

po tani?!
Foto eshte ne rrugen e saj...

----------


## SyKaLtRa

Pak me vones ..po populli thote me mire vone se kurr......
Keshtu e vuri ALbo pas Albos e kishte  Kacaku_ dhe   do ja vendos una sepse nuk e vendoste dot vet se nuk e kishte ne JPg,Mbp, ja bera une dhe po ja vendos una :perqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

E shikoni qe une e mbaj fjalen?
 :tanku:

----------


## edspace

me pak drite se nuk te shikonin cupat fare dhe po ankoheshin.
Besoj se nuk ka gje te keqe. Nqs te kam shemtuar me thuaj ta heq foton.

----------


## SyKaLtRa

Si shpirt eshte  te lumte e ke bere tamam mo  ...une vetem e zvogelova i shkruajta emrin dhe ....e bera Jpg  .po ti paske punu pak me hsume se une dhe e ke QAre mo te Lumte

----------


## edspace

Me vjen doresh per keto fotot e kompjuterit. 

Nuk qe foto e mire dhe se beja dot me mire se aq. 
Kam frike se mos me marre inat qe e nxorra ne drite.

Nqs ke foton e plote qysh e mori kamera ma dergo me email se e rregulloj une.

----------


## KACAKU

Sykaltra ti e postove edspace e ndricoi,cfare te them une i shkreti?
Nje muahhhhhhh te dyve (shoqerisht)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Beratsja

Ja me ne fund morri edhe kacaku forca edhe e dergoj foton :perqeshje:  
Tani nuk je mister iii te pane gocat se kush je
Misteri tani jam une :buzeqeshje: 
Nejse se e tregove edhe nje here se sa te mire jane beratsit,si shpirta fare :shkelje syri:

----------


## edspace

O berat ce pate paf. Ky eshte kacaku.

----------


## KACAKU

Me duket se ka ardhur koha te ble ndonje kostum te tille se me shkoka  :shkelje syri:

----------


## briiigi

U pa puna dhe une me Sycken do bejme nga nje tatuazh sepse te gjithe koleget e tjere kane ...

Po mendoja a ka Albo  :perqeshje:  po pat ai ...une dhe sycka do jemi kshu ne rradhe. Do shkruajme ke krahu @#shqiperia
Sycke me the pergjigje  :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri:  :shkelje syri: 

hehehehe
Kace , na thuj car ke tatu ti .... po se pate @#shqiperia je kot ... duhet ta besh me ne  :ngerdheshje: 

briiigi

----------


## SyKaLtRa

Ne do e bejme po varet ku do e bejme tatoon....se lezet  tek ne femrat ka ku do e bejme ...jo se ca tatoo do kemi bere  :shkelje syri:   :perqeshje:   :i hutuar:  

Nejse une do e bej kete Behar  @shqiperia :perqeshje:   dhe ne krah te saj do shkruaj founder ALBO :i habitur!:   :i habitur!:   :i habitur!:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## briiigi

Po qe eshte ide madheshtore kjo e di ti ...

Kemi dhe goxha Funder qe marshalla  mer amani mos na e merr njeri me sysh 

Sycke .. po ashu me lajmero ikim bashke ...qe ta kemi identik dhe te na bejne nai ulje ...pale ai qe ben Tatoo eshte ndonje chatues dhe po i themi ste bejme ban na e ben per free  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

hihiihihihihih

briiigi

----------


## KACAKU

Lol ku te vajten syte te tattooja?!  :perqeshje: 
Kam nje sy pantere te perpunuar po e ka bere tattoo makeri me i mire ne bote Bernie Luthard
Po ti me mire mos bej se do e fillosh me nje edhe do perfundosh tere trupin  :buzeqeshje:  ,ja une dje po kerkoja nje tjeter nga Hollanda qe te bej nje  tjeter.
Kur te vini ketu hajt se po ju qeras une me nganje tattoo  :perqeshje:

----------


## briiigi

Kacaku ,

qef dhe deshire pac, se ne nuk themi jo  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 


briiigi

----------


## KACAKU

Me pelqen kur gocat thone vetem PO,jo per gje po jam edhe une cun me vullnet...

----------


## Alida

ej o kacak te te them i gjo te ajo foto ke dal tamom si ftyr krimineli :a apo nuk te eshte bo ene ajo foto ne me nja 2 pika te kuqe....tamom ftyr krimineli ok lal shnet

----------


## Henri

Alida, nuk me duket si kompliment  ai i melartmi. Mbase e kam gabim.

----------


## Enri

Je yll bote por ta kalon njeri....
eshte  nje njeri qe s'ka te pare mbi vete
eshte numri nje ne bote per trupin, veshjen...qe zakonisht s'vishet...eshte i mahnitshem sidomos tek siti personal qe i kane kushtuar fansat e tij nga e gjithe bota...
Une per vete e dashurova me shikim te pare...
Para jush:    BELGIUM BOY 
AI TA KALON LAL

----------

